# Labonte Water Meth at Swift Motorsports!



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

*
Swift Motorsports has teamed up with Labonte Motorsports to bring you the absolute cutting edge water methanol injection systems!*









Labonte MotorSports has set the bench mark in the water-methanol injection industry with reliable innovative products. Other companies have standardized on Labonte's injection controls while others try to imitate their progressive load based injection technology.

CLICK HERE TO CHECK OUT SWIFT MOTORSPORTS LABONTE LINE UP!!!









If you are not sure which kit is right for you, PLEASE contact us and let us help you build a kit that suits your specific needs!
**More Power
*Better Fuel Economy
*Run More Boost
*Water / Meth Activates ONLY when engine requires it!
*Run a race gas tune all the time
*Safe and Efficient Engine Operating Temps
*Lower EGT's*
*and much more!*
The Benefits of Water Meth injection are infinite!

CLICK HERE TO CHECK OUT SWIFT MOTORSPORTS LABONTE LINE UP!!!
We have used Many of the Labonte Kits on VW/Audi as well as many other makes and models and they are by far our favorite Water Meth kit to install and tune with! *To date we have had NO issues with any Labonte Kit!! * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you have any questions please feel free to contact us!
THANKS! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:41 AM 10-17-2008_


----------

